# Plans for Heirloom Crib



## timeshare (Feb 7, 2010)

It seems that Rockler no longer sells plans for the Heirloom Crib or the drop side hardware. Would like to purchase, borrow, make a copy of the same from fellow woodworkers. Have a new grand child coming. For most it would seem odd but it is my first and I am in my mid-seventies. Any help would be appreciated . I can be reached through my e-mail address: [email protected] I thank you in advance for any help. Larry R


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Drop side cribs are no longer sold because they are unsafe and banned by the government. Even if you find the plans you should not build one.


----------



## timeshare (Feb 7, 2010)

I am well aware of the hazard the drop side crib poses. I just want the plans to make a solid side crib. One is able to raise the springs up and down about 9 inches which is fine with me. I do thank you for your input tho.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

If you can read it this might help.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://daddytypes.com/archive/jeff_miller_crib_plan.jpg&imgrefurl=http://daddytypes.com/2006/12/19/for_sale_one_sweet_sweet_dad-made_heirloom_crib.php&h=322&w=390&sz=19&tbnid=yUo9w_hG7Y3gQM:&tbnh=102&tbnw=123&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcrib%2Bplans&zoom=1&q=crib+plans&usg=__Jn3vwckapqDACxSfnHx9CXWBAQY=&sa=X&ei=t7J-TeyTNpT_rAHq8JCeCQ&ved=0CE0Q9QEwCQ


----------



## timeshare (Feb 7, 2010)

I appreciate the information will compile it with other info on cribs then make some kind of decision.


----------



## NickFerry (Mar 15, 2011)

if i could suggest - build one that can convert to day bed then twin sized bed - will get more use


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Larry

I did a 4 in 1 crib for my granddaughter 8-9 months ago. You might not want to go that fancy or big but there is a complete set of plans in my blogs and how I made it. There is some good information and sizes that might be of some help to you. Congratulations and have fun building your crib.

God Bless
tom


----------



## timeshare (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Tom,

Thanks for all of the marvelous information you provided, am sure it will be of great value. By the way I was from Burlington also, lived in Burlington and West Burlington, left in 1948. Was born over in Knoxville, Il in my grandpartents farm house but my folks lived in W Burlington then. Its a small world. I live up here in Northern Indiana, Elkhart. We come to Burlington a couple of times each year have to eat at the Old Muddy and watch the river go by. My Dad and Grand Dad were born there, Burlington. Must say some old "Coot" tore down North Hill for some old road. My brother will not return for that reason. Thanks for your help.
Larry


----------



## timeshare (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank all for your input, yes a three stage outfit might be better.


----------

